# Look at this vicious pitbull! (kidding)



## Ruchonnet (Aug 22, 2012)

His name is Rex!


----------



## wellington (Aug 22, 2012)

OMG, keep all kids away, he might just lick them to death. Very cute


----------



## Ruchonnet (Aug 22, 2012)

wellington said:


> OMG, keep all kids away, he might just lick them to death. Very cute



Ugh I know. He licks more than a cow. It's the worst thing about him!


----------



## wellington (Aug 22, 2012)

Ruchonnet said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > OMG, keep all kids away, he might just lick them to death. Very cute
> ...



The majority of them do that. Every one of them I know. Not sure why. They are great dogs though.


----------



## Atra42o (Aug 22, 2012)

Lmao he is TOO cute  mine is a big baby... This is Diesel









Omgoodness SOOOO vicious lol


----------



## Ruchonnet (Aug 22, 2012)

That is so crazy!! Rex was named Diesel before we adopted him! And he's a huge baby too. Yours is very cute  he looks like he has a big smile on his face!


----------



## wellington (Aug 22, 2012)

Atra42o said:


> Lmao he is TOO cute  mine is a big baby... This is Diesel
> 
> View attachment 26757
> 
> ...



I said to keep the kids away, they would lick them to death. . I do take it, yours is a licker also, yes?
Very handsome dog.


----------



## Atra42o (Aug 22, 2012)

Ruchonnet said:


> That is so crazy!! Rex was named Rex before we adopted him! And he's a huge baby too. Yours is very cute



Thank u... We got him as a puppy, I would have loved to adopt, but they're WAY strict around here, especially since most landlords don't allow them and SPCA won't let u adopt w/o a letter from your landlord... We had an all white female w/a small brindle patch over her eye, similar to yours, but someone stole her out our yard and we never saw her again  I saw the pic u just posted, and immediately fell in love... He reminds me of Luna



wellington said:


> I said to keep the kids away, they would lick them to death. . I do take it, yours is a licker also, yes?
> Very handsome dog.



Lol YES! He would give u a VERY thorough bath if u let him... Thank u, he's my baby, and I'm definitely NOT a "dog" person


----------



## Ruchonnet (Aug 22, 2012)

Atra42o said:


> Thank u... We got him as a puppy, I would have loved to adopt, but they're WAY strict around here, especially since most landlords don't allow them and SPCA won't let u adopt w/o a letter from your landlord... We had an all white female w/a small brindle patch over her eye, similar to yours, but someone stole her out our yard and we never saw her again  I saw the pic u just posted, and immediately fell in love... He reminds me of Luna
> 
> 
> Lol YES! He would give u a bath if u let him... Thank u, he's my baby, and I'm definitely NOT a "dog" person





Aw  I'm sorry. It really is difficult to get approval from a landlord. Thankfully we own our house. We actually adopted him when he was a pup. I bet yours was SUCH a cute puppy!!


----------



## Atra42o (Aug 22, 2012)

Ruchonnet said:


> Aw  I'm sorry. It really is difficult to get approval from a landlord. Thankfully we own our house. We actually adopted him when he was a pup. I bet yours was SUCH a cute puppy!!



He was  and so sweet... He's also the smartest dog I've ever known, which is why he's still around lol


----------



## Ruchonnet (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm actually on my phone and no pictures showed up. Did you upload them differently from how you uploaded diesels??


----------



## Atra42o (Aug 22, 2012)

Aw  I'm sorry. It really is difficult to get approval from a landlord. Thankfully we own our house. We actually adopted him when he was a pup. I bet yours was SUCH a cute puppy!![/QUOTE]


Here's baby dd ... One was the day we brought him home (not sure which is gonna show first) sorry for all the pics, but I don't get to share them much 













Ruchonnet said:


> I'm actually on my phone and no pictures showed up. Did you upload them differently from how you uploaded diesels??



No I tried to edit but they didn't show, so I just made a new comment

WHOA! they showed up huge lol... The originals aren't that close lol


----------



## Ruchonnet (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh my!! He was SO handsome!!! I would have died if he was mine! How precious


----------



## Atra42o (Aug 22, 2012)

Ruchonnet said:


> Oh my!! He was SO handsome!!! I would have died if he was mine! How precious



Thank u very much... Rex is just as cute... Like I said, he reminds me so much of my Luna... Thanks for sharing, I never have seen a pit on here, unless it was negative 

And I love his heart shaped nose


----------



## Ruchonnet (Aug 22, 2012)

Atra42o said:


> Thank u very much... Rex is just as cute... Like I said, he reminds me so much of my Luna... Thanks for sharing, I never have seen a pit on here, unless it was negative
> 
> And I love his heart shaped nose





Everyone loves his nose! It's always what they notice first!! Do you have a picture of Luna? I'd love to see one!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm not a huge fan of bully breeds, to be honest, just don't think I could handle their mentality and strength etc. but I must say that your dog was a CUTE puppy and is a very handsome dog. 

Makes me want a puppy again... but then I remember how hard puppies are and remember how greatful I am that my dogs aren't puppies anymore


----------



## Ruchonnet (Aug 22, 2012)

He is very strong and sometimes doesn't understand that. For instance, he lays directly on top of me and its a struggle to get him off. (I'm 100 pounds he's 85) but he really is a wonderful dog. And he's been around little kids and does seem to know his strength around them more. But you should give them a chance! He's only three and is very very calm.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Aug 22, 2012)

Their mentality is just so different than what I'm used to with Border Collies. And since I'm more of a Border Collie person, I don't know if I'd even like a "calm" dog, haha! I wouldn't know what to do with myself if my dogs weren't half insane by nature


----------



## Ruchonnet (Aug 22, 2012)

futureleopardtortoise said:


> Their mentality is just so different than what I'm used to with Border Collies. And since I'm more of a Border Collie person, I don't know if I'd even like a "calm" dog, haha! I wouldn't know what to do with myself if my dogs weren't half insane by nature



Haha I can't speak for collies since I only know one who has serious psychological issues (not even being over dramatic she's on anti anxiety medicine!) but hey maybe youll come across a pitbull/collie mix one day and fall in love


----------



## Atra42o (Aug 22, 2012)

Ruchonnet said:


> He is very strong and sometimes doesn't understand that. For instance, he lays directly on top of me and its a struggle to get him off. (I'm 100 pounds he's 85) but he really is a wonderful dog. And he's been around little kids and does seem to know his strength around them more. But you should give them a chance! He's only three and is very very calm.



Diesel is the same way, he thinks he's a lap dog (he's 102lbs lol) but I guess it's my fault cuz I carried him EVERYWHERE until I couldn't lift him anymore lol... I even have a pic of my husband holding him like a baby when he was about 90lbs lol... They really are great family pets, in my opinion... But I might be a bit bias  lol



futureleopardtortoise said:


> I'm not a huge fan of bully breeds, to be honest, just don't think I could handle their mentality and strength etc. but I must say that your dog was a CUTE puppy and is a very handsome dog.
> 
> Makes me want a puppy again... but then I remember how hard puppies are and remember how greatful I am that my dogs aren't puppies anymore



Thank u  I didn't want a puppy after Luna was stolen either, but when my husband brought him home n laid him on my chest, I fell in LOVE... Luckily he was extremely easy to train (potty and behavior) He fits in perfectly w/our family... He's got the same personality as we do


----------



## Ruchonnet (Aug 22, 2012)

They really are big babies!! And I'm only 18so I don't have any human children! And I agree they are wonderful family pets (as long as they're raised right). 

And I still haven't seen a picture of Luna!


----------



## Atra42o (Aug 22, 2012)

Ruchonnet said:


> They really are big babies!! And I'm only 18so I don't have any human children! And I agree they are wonderful family pets (as long as they're raised right).



Haha that's exactly what he thinks he is, a big baby!!! He even gets scared of his food n water bowls if he accidentally bumps them n they move lol... Yeah, he's a real killer lol  Enjoy your youth while u can, having kids at a young age is HARD!!! I had my son at 17 n daughter at 20... Not saying I would change anything about my past, because I wouldn't be me if my life went a different way, but it would have been alot easier if I'd waited n I wouldn't have a teenager at 29


----------



## Ruchonnet (Aug 22, 2012)

Atra42o said:


> Haha that's exactly what he thinks he is, a big baby!!! He even gets scared of his food n water bowls if he accidentally bumps them n they move lol... Yeah, he's a real killer lol  Enjoy your youth while u can, having kids at a young age is HARD!!! I had my son at 17 n daughter at 20... Not saying I would change anything about my past, because I wouldn't be me if my life went a different way, but it would have been alot easier if I'd waited n I wouldn't have a teenager at 29



Rex is the same way! He gets scared of everything! See a baby bird outside? He's gone hiding. Lol.


----------



## Atra42o (Aug 22, 2012)

Ruchonnet said:


> Rex is the same way! He gets scared of everything! See a baby bird outside? He's gone hiding. Lol.



HAHA him and diesel would get along GREAT!


----------



## expo tort (Aug 22, 2012)

Is diesel a blue pit? And if he is my neighbor has a blue named star same thing most danger she can pose is licking you to death. Star is named star because she has a star shaped white patch in the center of her chest. I wish I had pics.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Atra42o (Aug 23, 2012)

expo tort said:


> Is diesel a blue pit? And if he is my neighbor has a blue named star same thing most danger she can pose is licking you to death. Star is named star because she has a star shaped white patch in the center of her chest. I wish I had pics.



Omgoodness diesels litter mate had the same thing and they named her star too!!! Do u know where they got her or how old? Yes Diesel is ALL boy lol (we haven't had him neutered yet)


----------



## blafiriravt (Aug 23, 2012)

Awww thanks for sharing!! I love bullies. Here is a pic of my pittie with my daughter a few months back. Best friends for life


----------



## Atra42o (Aug 23, 2012)

blafiriravt said:


> Awww thanks for sharing!! I love bullies. Here is a pic of my pittie with my daughter a few months back. Best friends for life



Aww they are so damn CUTE!! is this recent? I love how everyone is sharing pics, I kinda felt guilty for having one after that one thread lol...


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 23, 2012)

Atra42o said:


> Aww they are so damn CUTE!! is this recent? I love how everyone is sharing pics, I kinda felt guilty for having one after that one thread lol...



Don't feel guilty. Each dog and each situation is different.


----------



## Ruchonnet (Aug 23, 2012)

blafiriravt said:


> Awww thanks for sharing!! I love bullies. Here is a pic of my pittie with my daughter a few months back. Best friends for life



How cute! 



Jacqui said:


> Don't feel guilty. Each dog and each situation is different.



That's really true and people dont seem to realize that! Any breed of dog can have a bad seed. That doesn't mean they're all going to be bad though!


----------



## Atra42o (Aug 23, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> Don't feel guilty. Each dog and each situation is different.



I know... I still feel like no matter how many good ones are out there, this breed, as well as their owners, will always be discriminated against by some... I just don't understand how some can just lump them all into the same "dangerous and unpredictable" category... So many suffer needlessly based on looks alone... It's just sad because u never know, u might pass up your best friend because all u saw was a pit bull... Most of them just need patience and a chance to be loved...



Ruchonnet said:


> How cute!
> 
> 
> That's really true and people dont seem to realize that! Any breed of dog can have a bad seed. That doesn't mean they're all going to be bad though!





Exactly!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Aug 23, 2012)

See I don't discriminate the breed, and I appreciate them, just don't really like them. Much in the same way that I don't really like chocolate icecream.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 23, 2012)

futureleopardtortoise said:


> See I don't discriminate the breed, and I appreciate them, just don't really like them. Much in the same way that I don't really like chocolate icecream.



While I do love chocolate ice cream, I too am not the type to adopt a pit. They just are not the right "fit" for me. They are often just sooo cute, especially as puppies.


----------



## Floof (Aug 23, 2012)

Gorgeous pitties! The hype around this breed just kills me... You have people with German Shepherds and the like, who are used as police and protection dogs for a reason, who discriminate against pit bulls as evil man eaters, and people who've never even seen a pit bull in person raving about how they'll hunt you down and kill you and your dogs. It's almost funny how ridiculous it is sometimes.

This little lady isn't mine, but I wanted to share anyway. She found me one day while I was meeting up with someone for a craigslist thing. They had their chihuahuas along. She had hopped her fence a few blocks away, wound up at the grocery store, and came RUNNING when she saw the other dogs! "OH, DOGGIES, PLAY NOW???" I took her home and she stayed the night while I looked for her owner (who, fortunately, came looking for her at the local humane society after I'd dropped off her "found" report).






She was SUCH a sweetheart! She came in and got along with my ornery old boxer instantly, and, if anything, was AFRAID of my roommate's evil little ankle biters--I mean, chihuahuas. And talk about a lap dog. She insisted on laying next to me on the couch, if not completely in my lap. Her solution when I decided to stretch out on the couch, which just didn't leave enough room? Lay ON TOP of me! "Hoomans make the best beds..."





Seriously, I forgot how much I love having a 90 lb lap dog. My first dog (that is, the first dog my family owned that I can remember) was a humongous male boxer, Simba, who was convinced he was a petite little lap dog. He's the big fawn guy in front. (That's Sammy behind him, back when she wasn't so old and grey.)





I've contemplated eventually getting a pit... Maybe someday, when I own my own house. They're certainly excellent dogs, and I already have a soft spot for big, bull-headed dogs, lol.


----------



## Mky2k (Aug 23, 2012)

wellington said:


> Ruchonnet said:
> 
> 
> > wellington said:
> ...



If we're talking about licking, don't even get me started on my pit. She's like a saliva machine and just needs somewhere to spread it.


----------



## Ruchonnet (Aug 23, 2012)

Floof said:


> Gorgeous pitties! The hype around this breed just kills me... You have people with German Shepherds and the like, who are used as police and protection dogs for a reason, who discriminate against pit bulls as evil man eaters, and people who've never even seen a pit bull in person raving about how they'll hunt you down and kill you and your dogs. It's almost funny how ridiculous it is sometimes.
> 
> This little lady isn't mine, but I wanted to share anyway. She found me one day while I was meeting up with someone for a craigslist thing. They had their chihuahuas along. She had hopped her fence a few blocks away, wound up at the grocery store, and came RUNNING when she saw the other dogs! "OH, DOGGIES, PLAY NOW???" I took her home and she stayed the night while I looked for her owner (who, fortunately, came looking for her at the local humane society after I'd dropped off her "found" report).
> 
> ...



Aww how cute! You should eventually get one! There's more than plenty out there. And that boxer was very handsome too!


----------



## blafiriravt (Aug 23, 2012)

Atra42o said:


> blafiriravt said:
> 
> 
> > Awww thanks for sharing!! I love bullies. Here is a pic of my pittie with my daughter a few months back. Best friends for life
> ...



Haha, thank you. It is a few months old now. I think that picture was taken in February this year.


----------



## Atra42o (Aug 23, 2012)

futureleopardtortoise said:


> See I don't discriminate the breed, and I appreciate them, just don't really like them. Much in the same way that I don't really like chocolate icecream.



Lol and u have every right to your own opinion... To be honest, I'm not really a "dog" person, I just got lucky w/Diesel 



Jacqui said:


> While I do love chocolate ice cream, I too am not the type to adopt a pit. They just are not the right "fit" for me. They are often just sooo cute, especially as puppies.



I completely understand where u are coming from... Like I said before, I'm not really a dog person, I just like Diesel lol 



Atra42o said:


> Lol and u have every right to your own opinion... To be honest, I'm not really a "dog" person, I just got lucky w/Diesel
> 
> 
> I completely understand where u are coming from... Like I said before, I'm not really a dog person, I just like Diesel lol





Not that I don't like dogs, in general, but playing w/them and actually owning one are two totally different things... I do have a soft spot for pit bulls, though... I think they are an amazing breed... They're very smart, loyal, sweet, and have great personalities, all the best qualities in a dog, but then again, I might be a bit bias lol 



Floof said:


> Gorgeous pitties! The hype around this breed just kills me... You have people with German Shepherds and the like, who are used as police and protection dogs for a reason, who discriminate against pit bulls as evil man eaters, and people who've never even seen a pit bull in person raving about how they'll hunt you down and kill you and your dogs. It's almost funny how ridiculous it is sometimes.
> 
> This little lady isn't mine, but I wanted to share anyway. She found me one day while I was meeting up with someone for a craigslist thing. They had their chihuahuas along. She had hopped her fence a few blocks away, wound up at the grocery store, and came RUNNING when she saw the other dogs! "OH, DOGGIES, PLAY NOW???" I took her home and she stayed the night while I looked for her owner (who, fortunately, came looking for her at the local humane society after I'd dropped off her "found" report).
> 
> ...



Aww they are so sweet  U just described Diesel to a tee lol... I have a soft spot for these big headed babies as well 



Ruchonnet said:


> Aww how cute! You should eventually get one! There's more than plenty out there. And that boxer was very handsome too!



I'm really glad u started this thread (sorry I keep butting in) People are usually focused on the negative, it's refreshing to hear the positive side for a change...


----------



## Ruchonnet (Aug 23, 2012)

Atra42o said:


> Lol and u have every right to your own opinion... To be honest, I'm not really a "dog" person, I just got lucky w/Diesel
> 
> 
> I completely understand where u are coming from... Like I said before, I'm not really a dog person, I just like Diesel lol
> ...








You aren't butting in! I'm glad you came on here to talk about your pup, Diesel!


----------



## Atra42o (Aug 23, 2012)

Ruchonnet said:


> You aren't butting in! I'm glad you came on here to talk about your pup, Diesel!



K, just making sure


----------



## Ruchonnet (Aug 23, 2012)

Atra42o said:


> K, just making sure



It's hard for me to think someone could NOT be a dog person though. You need to hangout with a few more dogs I think


----------



## Atra42o (Aug 23, 2012)

Ruchonnet said:


> It's hard for me to think someone could NOT be a dog person though. You need to hangout with a few more dogs I think



I mean, I like them... I just don't like when they get all hyper and start licking my face  I was more the girl who played w/reptiles and mice, rather than cats and dogs when I was growing up lol... Maybe instead of saying I'm not a dog person, I should have said I prefer cold and clammy over warm and cuddly


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 24, 2012)

My friend's family has a pit bull and she is the most loving dog I have ever met!  They have trained her so well.


----------



## Atra42o (Aug 25, 2012)

ChiKat said:


> My friend's family has a pit bull and she is the most loving dog I have ever met!  They have trained her so well.



Yeah, in my opinion, they make the best family dogs... Not only are they sweet and lovable, they are loyal too


----------



## GBtortoises (Aug 26, 2012)

That's one mean looking Pitbull! I've seen more threatening kittens! LOL

BTW-When I was a contractor and were constantly in and out of peoples homes and properties the dog that I got bit by the most and the breed that was the most untrustworthy (in my opinion) were Dachshunds! The Boxers (my favorite breed), Pitbulls, Rottweillers and some of the other "attack" dogs would slobber me to death once they knew it was okay for me to be in their house. 

"It's hard for me to think someone could NOT be a dog person though. You need to hangout with a few more dogs I think"--DITTO THAT!


----------



## Ruchonnet (Aug 26, 2012)

Exactly! Its the little dogs you have to watch out for! I've had pitbulls, Dobermans, and Rottweilers as a little girl and never once was I ever bit!


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 26, 2012)

Ruchonnet said:


> Exactly! Its the little dogs you have to watch out for!



Tsk tsk, now YOU'RE stereotyping  My 6-lb Chihuahua and 15-lb mix don't appreciate that.


----------



## Ruchonnet (Aug 26, 2012)

Haha but I didn't say I didn't love them! I love any dog. But the little ones are the fiestiest


----------



## Atra42o (Aug 26, 2012)

GBtortoises said:


> That's one mean looking Pitbull! I've seen more threatening kittens! LOL
> 
> BTW-When I was a contractor and were constantly in and out of peoples homes and properties the dog that I got bit by the most and the breed that was the most untrustworthy (in my opinion) were Dachshunds! The Boxers (my favorite breed), Pitbulls, Rottweillers and some of the other "attack" dogs would slobber me to death once they knew it was okay for me to be in their house.
> 
> "It's hard for me to think someone could NOT be a dog person though. You need to hangout with a few more dogs I think"--DITTO THAT!



 lol


----------

